# Yellow Gravel anyone?



## hjorgan

Anyone been to the Yellow Gravel / Trysler Grounds lately?
Trying to plan for a Sunday trip.

Either East to the Edge or West to Yellow Gravel.

Haven't been to the YG in a couple of years.


----------



## Reel Addiction

Planning on heading to the YG Sunday as well, snoop around for some scamps and troll around a bit. I am in a 30 Cobia sea foam, Reel Addiction. Water is not looking good at all for the troll.


----------



## hjorgan

Bad news for trolling. I'll be on channel 69 just hail Hugh Jorgan. Will be on the Fish Tape.


----------



## JMB

hjorgan said:


> Bad news for trolling. I'll be on channel 69 just hail Hugh Jorgan. Will be on the Fish Tape.


That's funny!

I can hear someone hailing on the vhf now....


"I lookin' for "Hugh Jorgan"?" "Anybody got me..."Hugh Jorgan"?"


----------



## hjorgan

Hey it's my bar name. You gotta have a bar name.

My wife's is Anita Mandalay


----------



## FenderBender

Justin Sider and Amanda Mount! Haha


----------



## sniperpeeps

Reel Addiction said:


> Planning on heading to the YG Sunday as well, snoop around for some scamps and troll around a bit. I am in a 30 Cobia sea foam, Reel Addiction. Water is not looking good at all for the troll.



It's straight river water over that way right now. Tons of bonito around though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp

Haven't been to YG since last year, and it was dissappointing. Rumor is commercials have cleaned it off pretty efficiently. All we caught was tattlers.

Liked the bar names. Mine was Ovary Bruiser.


----------



## hjorgan

Crap may change the plan and fish east.


----------



## Chapman5011

Bodupp said:


> Haven't been to YG since last year, and it was dissappointing. Rumor is commercials have cleaned it off pretty efficiently. All we caught was tattlers.
> 
> Liked the bar names. Mine was Ovary Bruiser.


This is exactly what everyone says. That's it fished out. 

Last October during shrimp festival weekend, we went out to the yellow gravel. We had live cigars. 
2 hours of fishing we had 16 nice sized scamps, 2 big gags, and one 25lbs blackfin tuna. 
From orange beach to YG and back to orange beach in 6 hours. 
We were in my boat, we had Captain Lew Scunt on the wheel. So that really helped. 
We were about a mile or two south west of the publish yellow gravel coordinate I found on the forum.
Drop for ten minutes then move, drop for ten minutes then move. We would catch fish on every drop.
Not sure how the spot is during July, but we saw no commercial fishing vessels, only charters boats out of orange beach were out there with us.

Over all, I am a big fan of yellow gravel. We were in 250 foot of water. Only fished about a 2 miles spread from first drop to last drop.


----------



## Bodupp

Haven't seen Lew in years. Used to run into her all the time.


----------



## hjorgan

Hell we are gonna give it a shot. It's just a boat ride at worst, and a fish catchin at best. If the seas are tough we will head east.


----------



## knoxclark3

When you say the water isn't good for the troll, is that because it's dirty- not blue?


----------



## sniperpeeps

knoxclark3 said:


> When you say the water isn't good for the troll, is that because it's dirty- not blue?



It's not just not blue, it's straight Mississippi River water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wicked rods

Was there on the 4th water was so bad never seen it this way


----------



## Chapman5011

I went out to yellow gravel area Tuesday. Lost one grouper on the bottom. 
Mahi mahi by the millions out there everywhere. 
Chicken dolphin schools busting everywhere as far as you could see. It just so happened to be the day my wash down pump stopped working. I had to resort to the five gallon bucket to rinse all the blood off everything in the boat. 
It was a lot of fun on light tackle. We cleaned about 40. We could have caught hundreds if we wanted. 
Eventually we got tired of catching them and moved on. 

The water was green out there, but was a cleaner green than what I would consider Mississippi River water.


----------



## hjorgan

Thanks Chapman, we were close to there Tuesday but were snapper fishing on a commercial boat. Didn't make it last Sunday due to the weather. Hope to hit it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Reel Addiction

Went out to the YG on 7/6 and fished some rocks in about 180 ft, not much doing, a bunch of white snapper/red pogies we didn't fool with, caught a couple bonitas on a jig, and got cut off once or twice and that was it. Trolled around there a bit and could only manage a couple more bonitos. 

Went back out to the YG on 7/11 and fished a little deeper 200 - 225ft, caught a few mingos and a very nice scamp and a couple big red snapper. As we were out there I butterflied up a big bait and put it on the bottom, which got eaten by something huge, it felt like it got us in a hole or something because we could not gain anything, then it popped up like we snapped off but then it started running again, fought it on up and then it made one more run and snapped us off. Would loved to have seen what it was. Stopped the bottom fishing around 10:00 and trolled over to the nipple then back NW to the Avocet with only one big bonita to show for our efforts. Between the nipple and Avocet ran by a big brown rubber/plastic floating object about the size of a door, trolled around it with nothing doing. Noticed a big triple tail under it, so I put a live pin fish on a spinning rod and flipped it to him, he sucked the pin fish right off the circle hook. Put another one on and fed him again, this time I hooked him up and instead of telling my buddy to turn the boat away from the floating object he got the net, the fish made a couple runs back under the object and on the third time the line must have clipped the edge of the structure and broke me off. Needless to say he would not eat anything else after that. So the big fish we lost on the bottom and to loose that big triple tail like that made for somewhat of a heartbreaking trip. Ready for the water to clear up.


----------



## CARMA

Heywood Jublomee was one of my favorites.


----------



## Wicked rods

Nice report thanks for posting. I'm also ready for blue water to come closer in.


----------



## jgraham154

We saw several of those big brown rubber mats out there Saturday. I almost hit one and caught some small chicken dolpin off of one.


----------

